
Elastic Lists for Movies - Please review.. - cosmok
http://www.goopendb.org/
======
cosmok
Hi HN, I coded this site up over the Christmas brake and I would like to know
what you think of it.

I was greatly impressed with Moritz Stefaner's Nobel Prize winners list when I
first saw it and since then I was inspired to build something similar. I
finally got around to building a site that allows you to browse information on
Movies and Actors in a manner similar to that of the original.

It certainly is not as refined as my original inspiration, but, it is a
starting point for me. I hope you like it and find it useful when you need
information on an Actor or Movie.

Also, if you are interested in adding/updating the Movie/Actor info, please
let me know here. I will e-mail you the admin access details.

Thanks, K7.

